# Welcome Roger Mason, Jr.



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I wish this guy had signed with us last year. We might have at least made it to the finals. This is an excellent signing by the SPURS! However, it apparently signals the end of Brent Barry in a SPURS uniform. I regret that Barry did not get more PT when he was here, and I regret losing him. But I believe Roger Mason will be an excellent contributor. Welcome aboard, Roger!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm just wondering, what does Roger Mason bring to the table for your team? I mean, I never really played close attention to him, what are his pros and cons?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> I'm just wondering, what does Roger Mason bring to the table for your team? I mean, I never really played close attention to him, what are his pros and cons?


When Gilbert Arenas was injured last year, his playing time increased dramatically from his career average. He averaged just over 9 ppg. He shot over 40% from 3-point land. He is a good spot-up shooter and improved his ability to get his own shot. At 6'5" he is a capable defender. The SPURS made him an offer last year, so they've liked him for awhile.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Roger Mason Jr. is no Margette, but he does fill one of the Spurs biggest needs: a solid 3 pointer shooter. He'll probably play back-up to Bowen, meaning we're probably ganna have another year of Finley starting. Yippy!


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

He's a 2. He'll take the place of Barry and/or Finley and back up Ginobili. The SA Express in one of its recent articles made some remark about his having an opportunity to start. That could only mean that Ginobili would retain his 6th man role, which seems difficult to imagine. Tentative SPURS roster:

PG: Tony Parker, Jacque Vaughn, George Hill
SG: Manu Ginobili, Roger Mason
SF: Bruce Bowen, Ime Udoka
PF: Tim Duncan, Matt Bonner
C: Fabricio Oberto, Kurt Thomas (?), Ian Mahinmi


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

^ just as long as there is no finley there!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I just don't see that happening, sasaint. I really think him and Manu will end up backing up Finley and Bowen.

I also think Hill be the second string PG, and Thomas (if resigned) will be a backup for Duncan. Do you really want Kurt and Ian splitting their minutes while Matt freakin Bonner backs-up Duncan?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I just don't see that happening, sasaint. I really think him and Manu will end up backing up Finley and Bowen.
> 
> I also think Hill be the second string PG, and Thomas (if resigned) will be a backup for Duncan. Do you really want Kurt and Ian splitting their minutes while Matt freakin Bonner backs-up Duncan?


Udoka backs up Bowen. All of these other players are 2s - except in small ball line-ups. If the Spurs re-sign Finley, I will be very disappointed. That situation might be pretty messy. Mason should play the majority of sub minutes there (unless he craters). But with Finley around, Pop might use him more than I'd like, and Mason less than I'd like. Not that it's an accurate measure of PT, but the SPURS will not pay Finley more than Mason.

To the press, Pop has been singing the praises of Hill. But I think his actions speak louder than his words. He doesn't like rookies. I can't see Hill becoming #2 before the end of the season. In the early games he may see as many minutes as Vaughn, but in tight siguations, it will be Tony and then Jacque.

As for the 4/5 spots on the SPURS, they're not rigid. Kurt, Oberto (who you omitted) and Duncan just kind of mix-and-match to suit Pop's assessment of the opponents on the floor. So, place 'em on the depth chart wherever you like. It is only used for convenience, anyway.

The silence around the SPURS is pretty deafening right now. Nothing on Kurt. I have this strangely ambivalent feeling. On the one hand, the SA Express News quoted Coach Bud forseeing Hill, Hairston and Gist ALL getting roster spots (which I find hard to imagine). Maybe the SPURS really believe that, and they quietly are trying to negotiate the best deal they can with Kurt.

On the other hand (shock) maybe they are trying to make some kind of trade - even sign Kurt and trade him. Bonner is a real enigma. He makes reasonably good money, and he gets only sporadic PT. His performance is chutes and ladders. I'm not sure what the future holds for him. Maybe the SPURS are trying to deal him or will end up dropping him. He doesn't seem to justify his salary with his contribution. Maybe Francisco Elson figures in somehow. He was okay when he was with the SPURS, whereas Kurt was a relative disappointment. Maybe they're trying to decide which one is more cost-effective. Maybe they're even looking overseas for a FA. It just seems weird that we hear nothing about the SPURS and Kurt Thomas, when they have an obvious need for another 4/5.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> Oberto (who you omitted)


I did not omit him, I just assumed, like you did, that he'd be the starter. He wouldn't have to fight for his minutes like Ian and Kurt would.


----------

